

Inside Google Spanner, the Largest Single Database on Earth - daspecster
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/11/google-spanner-time/?cid=4687034

======
tokenadult
Current front page discussion of same article:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4831566>

(It helps to submit articles with the canonical URL, without extra referrer
codes on the end of the URL.)

